# Drama en el bar. (Menudo percal) (gente MUY pillada)



## L'omertá (12 May 2022)

Hace diez minutos:
Bar paco de mierda en el que desayuno todas las mañanas.
Desde la calle escucho gritos.
Al entrar un parroquiano habitual enganchándose de la camisa con el dueño y la mujer del dueño intentando separarlos.
El resto de clientes con cara poker.
Por lo que he podido enterarme el parroquiano le estaba pidiendo cuentas al del bar por lo de las criptos. (debió de animarlo o algo)

Lo siento muchísimo por la gente de bien que confió en ello, espero que puedan recuperar lo máximo posible.


----------



## Pollepolle (12 May 2022)

Mecano hizo una cancion sobre esto


----------



## pasabaporaqui (12 May 2022)

El dueño



Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## [IΞI] (12 May 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> El dueño
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Jaaaaaajajajajajajaaja

XDDDDD


----------



## El_Dioni (12 May 2022)

Es su dinero él lo ha invertido, o le han puesto una pistola en la cabeza?
Putos retrasados.


----------



## 11kjuan (12 May 2022)

Las élites NWO están preñando a pelito a más de uno con lo de las criptos.


----------



## El gostoso (12 May 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Hace diez minutos:
> Bar paco de mierda en el que desayuno todas las mañanas.
> Desde la calle escucho gritos.
> Al entrar un parroquiano habitual enganchándose de la camisa con el dueño y la mujer del dueño intentando separarlos.
> ...



Compra Terra!


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (12 May 2022)

Seguro que cuando ganaba pasta compartía sus beneficios con el dueño del bar en agradecimiento.


----------



## polnet (12 May 2022)

Se llama inversión piramidal, con las cryptos como escusa, un sistema ponzi de toda la vida.
Mi novia me conto de una que estaba metida en eso, empezó con 1500€ y ya le pagaban los recibos mensuales, al final vendió un piso para meter todo, pobre mujer y con una enfermedad rara que le impide trabajar…


----------



## Morototeo (12 May 2022)

madre mia.. no podia saberse. Me parece poco..


----------



## pasabaporaqui (12 May 2022)

To the hell






Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rotto2 (12 May 2022)

Cuando un gañán de mierda como tú o el dueño de un bar cutre invertís en algo es que ese algo ya no tiene ningún valor.

Guarro apestoso hijo de puta que eres más malo que un dolor


----------



## mstrogoff (12 May 2022)

Nose si será verdad lo que cuentas,,,,pero a mi si que me han comido la cabeza con ea milonga milonguera,,,,uno de ellos que se, además un avezado inversor en vivienda en 2008,,que ahora es pluriempleado para ir pagando lo que cuesta la mitad que entonces,,,,,y sacar un poco para meter en eso que el conoce y que le va a hacer dejar de trabajar,,,pues se ha enterado y me premia con sus conocimientos por si quiero salvarme también,,,,,,Y el limpiabotas preguntando que Kripto compro, señor..


----------



## Macabrón (12 May 2022)

Criptos, el timo de la estampita de toda la vida en formato digital. Los primeros se forran, pero llega un momento en que todo peta. Ya me dirán quién pollas garantiza el bitcoin, qué ley lo regula, qué Estado lo respalda... con monedas bananeras como el guaraní paraguayo yo me voy a Asunción y puedo comprar allí, con el bitcoin sólo quien me lo acepte... como si quiero pagar con piedras, quien me las acepte...


----------



## Kenthomi (12 May 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> El dueño
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Jaaaaaaaaaaaaajaajaajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## L'omertá (12 May 2022)

mstrogoff dijo:


> Nose si será verdad lo que cuentas,,,,pero a mi si que me han comido la cabeza con ea milonga milonguera,,,,uno de ellos que se, además un avezado inversor en vivienda en 2008,,que ahora es pluriempleado para ir pagando lo que cuesta la mitad que entonces,,,,,y sacar un poco para meter en eso que el conoce y que le va a hacer dejar de trabajar,,,pues se ha enterado y me premia con sus conocimientos por si quiero salvarme también,,,,,,Y el limpiabotas preguntando que Kripto compro, señor..



Punto por punto.


----------



## mataresfacil (12 May 2022)

Cuando mi padre con 85 años me hablo de que la gente se forraba con criptos ya sabia en que mercado no entrar.


----------



## El gostoso (12 May 2022)

Macabrón dijo:


> Criptos, el timo de la estampita de toda la vida en formato digital. Los primeros se forran, pero llega un momento en que todo peta. Ya me dirán quién pollas garantiza el bitcoin, qué ley lo regula, qué Estado lo respalda... con monedas bananeras como el guaraní paraguayo yo me voy a Asunción y puedo comprar allí, con el bitcoin sólo quien me lo acepte... como si quiero pagar con piedras, quien me las acepte...



Joder con lo de estado que lo regula se ha demostrado lo cuck que eres


----------



## 11kjuan (12 May 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Hace diez minutos:
> Bar paco de mierda en el que desayuno todas las mañanas.
> Desde la calle escucho gritos.
> Al entrar un parroquiano habitual enganchándose de la camisa con el dueño y la mujer del dueño intentando separarlos.
> ...



Jairo, brutal su último vídeo de Youtube.
Has conseguido acojonarme de verdad


----------



## Strokeholm (12 May 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Mecano hizo una cancion sobre esto



Es verdad, decia algo asi como...

Aaaaahhhh ahhhhhh Hijo de la putaaaaa


----------



## Pajirri (12 May 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> To the hell
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055573
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## trichetin (12 May 2022)

Hace cosa de un par de meses en un supermercado de barrio, oyendo al cajero hablando de criptomondedas con un amigo que era tendero de una local cercano.

Se me vino a al cabeza en seguida la anécdota de lo de la bolsa y el limpiazapatos de Rockefeller y tal.

Yo, afortunadamente *(EDITO nunca)* me fié de estas cosas.


----------



## 11kjuan (12 May 2022)

trichetin dijo:


> Hace cosa de un par de meses en un supermercado de barrio, oyendo al cajero habalndo de criptomondedas hablando con un amigo que era tendero de una local cercano.
> 
> Se me vino a al cabeza ens eguida la anécdota de lo de la bolsa y el limpiazapatos de Rockefeller y tal.
> 
> Yo afortunadamente me fié de estas cosas.



Cuál es el anécdota de la bolsa y el limpiazapatos ?


----------



## AH1N1 (12 May 2022)

el dow a 30.000 (31690 ahora)


----------



## remosinganas (12 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Cuál es el anécdota de la bolsa y el limpiazapatos ?



un tal rokefeller...








“Cuando mi limpiabotas invierte en Bolsa yo lo vendo todo” (Rockefeller)


La frase “cuando mi limpiabotas invierte en Bolsa, yo lo vendo todo” se le atribuye a Rockefeller, aunque existe una cierta polémica sobre ella, ya que algunos se la atribuyen a otros como Joseph P. Kennedy.



www.economiadehoy.es




.


----------



## Insurrección (12 May 2022)

Macabrón dijo:


> Criptos, el timo de la estampita de toda la vida en formato digital. Los primeros se forran, pero llega un momento en que todo peta. Ya me dirán quién pollas garantiza el bitcoin, qué ley lo regula, qué Estado lo respalda... con monedas bananeras como el guaraní paraguayo yo me voy a Asunción y puedo comprar allí, con el bitcoin sólo quien me lo acepte... como si quiero pagar con piedras, quien me las acepte...



No defiendo las cryptos, pero el dinero fiat también está perdiendo valor a pasos agigantados.

Y quién respalda el euro ??? Europa ???


----------



## maxkuiper (12 May 2022)

Pues a mi la de la limpieza hace un mes me hablo del bitcoin . Me saltaron todas las alarmas (por lo de que cuando hasta el limpiabotas te dice como ganar dinero huye, de David Lynch ).


----------



## Manero empaque (12 May 2022)

El futuro: yuanes y rublos, en ese orden.


----------



## kuervo500 (12 May 2022)

Se viene, no se podia saber. Un aullido


----------



## remerus (12 May 2022)

Aquí en burbuja se holdea


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 May 2022)

+8500% desde 2015 y eso que ahora está en horas bajas. No veo motivo para tanto drama...


----------



## elviejo (12 May 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> El dueño
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



¿Y el vendedor este de crecepelo quién es?


----------



## El_Dioni (12 May 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> +8500% desde 2015 y eso que ahora está en horas bajas. No veo motivo para tanto drama...



el dueño le dijo que le metiese a Terra que lo iba a petar


----------



## Gotthard (12 May 2022)

Visto así se ve mejor el guano, es un cambio de tendencia nítido. A ver quien holdea esto.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (12 May 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> To the hell
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055573
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Ha rebotado 2000 pavos en menos de tres horas.
HOLD Paco, HOLD!!!!!


----------



## Bloperas (12 May 2022)

Si no metes lo que no tienes no pasa nada

Enviado desde mi 2107113SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 May 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> +8500% desde 2015 y eso que ahora está en horas bajas. No veo motivo para tanto drama...



Díselo a los que han comprado a 50.0000.

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HARLEY66 (12 May 2022)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Díselo a los que han comprado a 50.0000.
> 
> Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk



Serán familia de los que compraron Timofónicas a 30leuros


----------



## notorius.burbujo (12 May 2022)

trichetin dijo:


> Hace cosa de un par de meses en un supermercado de barrio, oyendo al cajero habalndo de criptomondedas hablando con un amigo que era tendero de una local cercano.
> 
> Se me vino a al cabeza ens eguida la anécdota de lo de la bolsa y el limpiazapatos de Rockefeller y tal.
> 
> Yo afortunadamente me fié de estas cosas.



Yo vi en el INEM a la charo-choni-vigilante de seguridad diciendo que se iba a retirar gracias a las criptomonedas, que queria hacer negocios a lo grande, y estaba comiendole la cabeza a todo el mundo. Esa escena se me quedo grabada para siempre.


----------



## EL FARAON (12 May 2022)

Apuesto a que también compro sellos e invertio en Ruinasa...

La gente no aprende, pronto veremos a gente tirarse por las ventanas.


----------



## el segador (12 May 2022)

lo de las criptos me huele a que como consumen mucha electricidad a nivel mundial, estan abandonando los "grandes inversores" porque se habrán enterado que van a capar el chiringuito cripto porque en tiempos de escasez de energía no se está para tirarla en chorradas, desde las altas esferas cortaran el grifo ante la escasez de gas, petroleo y demás para generar electricidad. Se ha dado la voz de alarma de Maricon el ultimo!!!


----------



## tomac (12 May 2022)

Ahora es cuando se joldea con cojones. O eso decían todos.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (12 May 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> ¿Y el vendedor este de crecepelo quién es?



Desde 2013 en este bendito foro y no sabes quien es el lobito?
Pues es un niñato youtuber que está palmando pasta a espuertas

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ciudadlibre (12 May 2022)

si es el euro y ha perdido un 10% en un año, que no pasara con las criptos que se rige por la ley de la selva


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 May 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Serán familia de los que compraron Timofónicas a 30leuros



Y Terra a 120.

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## L'omertá (12 May 2022)




----------



## Sr. del Cojon (12 May 2022)

me espero a los aliens


----------



## EL FARAON (12 May 2022)

Plataforma de afectados por las criptomonedas en 3...2...1...

Manifestaciones para que papá estado los rescate.

Parece mentira que la gente siga picando el anzuelo del tocomocho cada x años, ahí es cuando te das cuenta que la gente tiene memoria de pez.


----------



## Lobo macho (12 May 2022)




----------



## Vorsicht (12 May 2022)

Que listos somos todos en burbuja! Los de un lado y los de otro.
En custiones económicas no hay método, porque no hay ciencia. Es puro azar, son las reglas del casino.
Todo lo demás metafísica. La economía no es una ciencia.


----------



## El_Dioni (12 May 2022)




----------



## un mundo feliz (12 May 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Hace diez minutos:
> Bar paco de mierda en el que desayuno todas las mañanas.
> Desde la calle escucho gritos.
> Al entrar un parroquiano habitual enganchándose de la camisa con el dueño y la mujer del dueño intentando separarlos.
> ...



Mucha prudencia, que igual esto no es mas que una operacion salvaje para que vendan los pequeños. Dicho esto , yo apuesto porque ha sido un burbujón como el de los tulipanes, pero perfectamenrte me puedo equivocar.


----------



## remosinganas (12 May 2022)

EL FARAON dijo:


> Plataforma de afectados por las criptomonedas en 3...2...1...
> 
> Manifestaciones para que papá estado los rescate.
> 
> Parece mentira que la gente siga picando el anzuelo del tocomocho cada x años, ahí es cuando te das cuenta que la gente tiene memoria de pez.



los borregos de hoy en dia picarian hasta con esto..


----------



## Kareo (12 May 2022)

Miles de apps financiadas por fondos que necesitaban facilitar la entrada de millones de gacelas seducidas por los discursos de “jimbersoreh de éxito, apelando a esa psicología irracional. Que metiesen sus fiat. Animando a comprar caro y ahora muchos vendiendo a pérdidas, y si aguantan o holdean pues con la amígdala activada 24 horas.

El que haya sabido hacer dinero en esta especulación, chapó, para el resto, creo que entran a formar parte en un nuevo capítulo de la historia de sangrías especulativas.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (12 May 2022)

Asi que era la moneda del futuro….vaya vaya….Una moneda que pierde un 10% del valor en un dia no sirve oara absolutamente nada.

Yo solo invierto en oro, tierras y municion abundante.


----------



## EL FARAON (12 May 2022)

Seguro que aún hay gente comprando ahora que está en caída libre.

Ya lo dicen, coger un cuchillo cuando está cayendo es la auténtica salud oiga...


----------



## Orgelmeister (12 May 2022)

trichetin dijo:


> Hace cosa de un par de meses en un supermercado de barrio, oyendo al cajero habalndo de criptomondedas hablando con un amigo que era tendero de una local cercano.
> 
> Se me vino a al cabeza ens eguida la anécdota de lo de la bolsa y el limpiazapatos de Rockefeller y tal.
> 
> Yo afortunadamente me fié de estas cosas.



Venía a ponerlo yo.

Sea cierta o sea una parábola, si un negocio es bueno, no se pone a disposición de la plebe.


----------



## Orgelmeister (12 May 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> +8500% desde 2015 y eso que ahora está en horas bajas. No veo motivo para tanto drama...



Si veo drama para los plebeyos que han entrado estos últimos dos años, que llevamos con la monserga de "invierte en criptos, fácil y rápido".


----------



## JB12 (12 May 2022)

El dinero es una creación humana inexistente en la naturaleza, desaparecerá!


----------



## Vorsicht (12 May 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Asi que era la moneda del futuro….vaya vaya….Una moneda que pierde un 10% del valor en un dia no sirve oara absolutamente nada.
> 
> Yo solo invierto en oro, tierras y municion abundante.



Cuidado con el horo hamijo. Le avala la tradición histórica, pero es bitcoin también. Ya sé que con matices. Yo prefiero cualquier producto que almacene energía útil y máquinas.

Lo de las tierras y la munición sí. Eso sí que son valores seguros. La tierra, porque es de lo que se puede comer, y la munición para defender la tierra de los tulipaneros hambrientos, que te puedan querer obligar a coger piedras doradas a cambio de algo de comer.


----------



## Flecky's (12 May 2022)

Si no vendes no pierdes


----------



## Espeluznao (12 May 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Mecano hizo una cancion sobre esto



"Ahí me colé y en tu fiesta me planté..."

Colarse por meter la pata hasta el fondo. Resulta que no había Coca Cola para todos jaja


----------



## L'omertá (12 May 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Cuidado con el horo hamijo. Le avala la tradición histórica, pero es bitcoin también. Ya sé que con matices. Yo prefiero cualquier producto que almacene energía útil y máquinas.
> 
> Lo de las tierras y la munición sí. Eso sí que son valores seguros. La tierra, porque es de lo que se puede comer, y la munición para defender la tierra de los tulipaneros hambrientos, que te puedan querer obligar a coger piedras doradas a cambio de algo de comer.



Si, si, igualito que el bitcoin vamos.


----------



## martinmar (12 May 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Se llama inversión piramidal, con las cryptos como escusa, un sistema ponzi de toda la vida.
> Mi novia me conto de una que estaba metida en eso, empezó con 1500€ y ya le pagaban los recibos mensuales, al final vendió un piso para meter todo, pobre mujer y con una enfermedad rara que le impide trabajar…



No, que va, lo que compartía eran sus conocimientos de super inversor.


----------



## Eric Finch (12 May 2022)

Yo estoy muy pillado, y los que estamos muy pillados de verdad no tenemos tiempo ni dinero ni ganas de tascas, bares o tabernas.


----------



## csainz (12 May 2022)

Curioso que antes cuando los gobiernos inyectaban pasta, los criptomaniacos te llamaban subnormal y que estabas perdiendote una oportunidad en las caidas... y era verdad. Han cortado la impresora y la gente no reacciona a tiempo. De hecho están esperando que se arrepientan y los salven imprimiendo de nuevo. En fin...


----------



## pasabaporaqui (12 May 2022)

Los que compraron a 60000 dólares ya están echando la cuerda en el olivo

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## martinmar (12 May 2022)

Por cierto, veo que todavía está a 20yalgo mil euros, todavía tiene margen de caer muchísimo más, de momento, lo que está haciendo son rasguños, de 5000 para abajo ya podemos empezar a hablar de sangre de verdad


----------



## damnit (12 May 2022)

Hombre será porque aquí no se ha hablado veces de la grandísima estafa que son las criptos. Pero ya oir a la cajera del mercadona hablar de comprar criptos… es para huir sin mirar atrás


----------



## pasabaporaqui (12 May 2022)

El subnormal del día , te ha faltado decir que son terraplanistas.
Más tonto y no naces

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Educo Gratis (12 May 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Lo siento muchísimo por la gente de bien que confió en ello, espero que puedan recuperar lo máximo posible.



Ya estamos con el "ejjque no sabía lo que hacía" "se dejó asesorar"... esos son los que más merecen el palo, para que la vida les enseñe a tiempo, aquí almenos solo han perdido dinero, pero confiando en charlatanes puedes perder hasta la vida.


----------



## Vaross (12 May 2022)

Eso mismo se decía de las criptos durante el bajón de 2018, que estaban acabadas


----------



## pasabaporaqui (12 May 2022)

Al ignorer pompero .
Yo nunca he tenido criptos, soy más de comprar casas ,

esto es burbuja !!!

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (12 May 2022)

Macabrón dijo:


> Criptos, el timo de la estampita de toda la vida en formato digital. Los primeros se forran, pero llega un momento en que todo peta. Ya me dirán quién pollas garantiza el bitcoin, qué ley lo regula, qué Estado lo respalda... con monedas bananeras como el guaraní paraguayo yo me voy a Asunción y puedo comprar allí, con el bitcoin sólo quien me lo acepte... como si quiero pagar con piedras, quien me las acepte...



Joder, y usuario del 2007 tío...pudiste comprar, con la información de foro, y por 20 euros, 40 bitcoin y tener hoy 2 millones de euros.
Pero no...mejor aquí estás, riéndote porque el Bitcoin está a 26.000 euros por unidad  , mientras apagas la cale a las 23, en casa de tus padres, para no gastar demasiado.

Uffff cómo debe doler


----------



## Luftwuaje (12 May 2022)

Le pagó los cafés en Bitcoin y ahora el otro pues normal que se enfade.


----------



## daesrd (12 May 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Se llama inversión piramidal, con las cryptos como escusa, un sistema ponzi de toda la vida.
> Mi novia me conto de una que estaba metida en eso, empezó con 1500€ y ya le pagaban los recibos mensuales, al final vendió un piso para meter todo, pobre mujer y con una enfermedad rara que le impide trabajar…



Se aprovechan de la avaricia del goym, los mercados es el timo de la estampita para el 95%


----------



## intensito (12 May 2022)

Esa escena parece una viñeta de @Penitenciagite!!


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Joder, y usuario del 2007 tío...pudiste comprar, con la información de foro, y por 20 euros, 40 bitcoin y tener hoy 2 millones de euros.
> Pero no...mejor aquí estás, riéndote porque el Bitcoin está a 26.000 euros por unidad  , mientras apagas la cale a las 23, en casa de tus padres, para no gastar demasiado.
> 
> Uffff cómo debe doler



Entrar a esos precios muy jodido de no ser muy friki del asunto, ganas de experimentar o simplemente suerte, pero en el rango de los 600 dólares a raíz de aquel hakeo cuyo rescate se solicitó en bitcoin si fue perfectamente posible incluso para neófitos. De hecho se analizó en profundidad y se comentó que de una forma u otra aquel incidente suponía un punto de inflexión.


----------



## hyugaa (12 May 2022)

Vamos a ver las risas cuando en navidad el euros valga casi lo mismo que la peseta


----------



## Julc (12 May 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> El dueño
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (12 May 2022)

En 2030 cuando valga >300k reflotamos


----------



## daesrd (12 May 2022)

Insurrección dijo:


> No defiendo las cryptos, pero el dinero fiat también está perdiendo valor a pasos agigantados.
> 
> Y quién respalda el euro ??? Europa ???



El llamado forex, es otra tómbola..


----------



## JB12 (12 May 2022)

Haber hinbertido en Bocspesetas, la bocsmoneda ;]


----------



## Marvelita (12 May 2022)

> Por lo que he podido enterarme el parroquiano le estaba pidiendo cuentas al del bar por lo de las criptos. (debió de animarlo o algo)



si el del bar le dijo que invirtiera en crips y este fue al banco y metio sus ahorros...

ahora, si el del bar le dijo que le diera dinero y el se lo invertia en su broker y cuando se lo ha pedido ha dicho que no porque el bitcoin a bajado etc....

pues vaya
la culpa es del que pone el dinero en un caso, y en otro del barista por no avisar de los riesgos


----------



## Marvelita (12 May 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> El dueño
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



joder que mamarracho jajajja

este joldea desde la casa de sus papas


----------



## KailKatarn (12 May 2022)

Joder, de 0 a 26000$ y aquí la gente habla de drama. A ver si vamos entendiendo que hasta a 2000$ sigue siendo un beneficio de cojones para alguien que entró cuando había que entrar. De hecho si llegase a 0$ sería el menor de los problemas de los que no fueron gilipollas.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (12 May 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> El dueño
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



La madre que lo parió... ¿Quién es este subnormal?.


----------



## BudSpencer (12 May 2022)




----------



## XXavier (12 May 2022)

Bueno, a mí nunca se me ocurriría invertir en 'criptomonedas', pero tengo todos mis ahorros en acciones, supuestamente bien diversificadas, y cuando bajan, me consuelo exactamente con lo mismo que gustan pensar las actuales víctimas de las 'cripto':

*–que yo soy un inversor a largo plazo... 
–que se trata de una oscilación normal en el mercado... 
–que para toda bajada, hay un intervalo de tiempo tras el que esa bajada se recupera...*

Así que, realmente, no hay tanta diferencia...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (12 May 2022)

Buen momento para comprar


----------



## EL CASUARIO DANGEROUS (12 May 2022)

Macabrón dijo:


> Criptos, el timo de la estampita de toda la vida en formato digital. Los primeros se forran, pero llega un momento en que todo peta. Ya me dirán quién pollas garantiza el bitcoin, qué ley lo regula, qué Estado lo respalda... con monedas bananeras como el guaraní paraguayo yo me voy a Asunción y puedo comprar allí, con el bitcoin sólo quien me lo acepte... como si quiero pagar con piedras, quien me las acepte...



Y es un insulto a la inteligencia que haya que explicarlo. Nadie más se va a forrar con criptos. Yo vendí todo en 2018 y me he retirado para siempre.


----------



## samaruc (12 May 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> El dueño
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



*Corolario:* si te hace falta la puta pasta para vivir no la metas en el puto mercado de las putas criptos que te entran esas ganas de comer caliente y vendes a toda costa metiendo una posición bajista que tira para abajo la puta cotización. Joldea joputa que me dejas con el puto culo al aire!!!!!.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 May 2022)

ignoro el invent y desparece el problema


----------



## FatalFary (12 May 2022)

EL CASUARIO DANGEROUS dijo:


> Y es un insulto a la inteligencia que haya que explicarlo. Nadie más se va a forrar con criptos. Yo vendí todo en 2018 y me he retirado para siempre.



Enhorabuena:


----------



## esBlackpill.com (12 May 2022)

Macabrón dijo:


> Criptos, el timo de la estampita de toda la vida en formato digital. Los primeros se forran, pero llega un momento en que todo peta. Ya me dirán quién pollas garantiza el bitcoin, qué ley lo regula, qué Estado lo respalda... con monedas bananeras como el guaraní paraguayo yo me voy a Asunción y puedo comprar allí, con el bitcoin sólo quien me lo acepte... como si quiero pagar con piedras, quien me las acepte...



La gracia es que no lo respalda nada. Tu ahorra en euros que te los respalda Ursulita y Borrell.

Es un oro digital, y la peña se ha vuelto muy avariciosa y cuando hay avaricia pasa esto. Además es ciclos muy marcados. JUSTO hace un año pego un buen bajón.


----------



## Larata (12 May 2022)

JB12 dijo:


> El dinero es una creación humana inexistente en la naturaleza, desaparecerá!



La tontada del día


----------



## Josant2022 (12 May 2022)

No podía de saberse

Nutre mucho


----------



## Pasta (12 May 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Enhorabuena:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055714



la escala lineal no sirve para analizar mercados, tienes que usar la escala logarítmica. Pon una gráfica desde 2011 en modo logarítmico y los beneficios desde 2017 son ridículos en comparación a todo lo anterior.

los beneficios que pueden dar ahora las criptos no justifican el riesgo. Para beneficios de un 20% anual (por ejemplo), es mejor meterlos en una empresa de tecnología.

Para mi el punto de inflexión fue un colega que me dijo que estaba ganado dinero con esto. Le pregunté cuándo entro y me dijo que hace unos meses... entonces le dij, joder, pero entonces como mucho habrás ganado un 20%... y me dijo, sí, pero el banco ni de coña me daría eso...

bueno, pues en esas estamos: gente incapaz de entender que un activo como las cryptos tienen que dar rendiemientos brutales, porque el riesgo es brutal.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (12 May 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> +8500% desde 2015 y eso que ahora está en horas bajas. No veo motivo para tanto drama...



Estan perdiendo pasta los borregos que entraron cuando ya era trending topic para ganar dinero fácil y creerse más listos que el resto. Como son imbéciles ven una bajada y se acojonan en estampida, porque no saben, solo quieren dinero fácil.

Que alguien me diga que fundamental a cambiado en el tema crypto, más allá de la histeria contagiada de los mercados bursátiles. De hecho, ahora sería buen momento para entrar si alguien quiere entrar (entiendo a ls gente que no quiere).


----------



## uberales (12 May 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Hace diez minutos:
> Bar paco de mierda en el que desayuno todas las mañanas.
> Desde la calle escucho gritos.
> Al entrar un parroquiano habitual enganchándose de la camisa con el dueño y la mujer del dueño intentando separarlos.
> ...



Toooodo muy creíble.


----------



## aventurero artritico (12 May 2022)

en 50-60k entraron los limpiabotas.

no es descartable una buena purga durante años para que éstos acaben vendiendo por desesperación.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (12 May 2022)

El líder supremo


----------



## D_M (12 May 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Hace diez minutos:
> Bar paco de mierda en el que desayuno todas las mañanas.
> Desde la calle escucho gritos.
> Al entrar un parroquiano habitual enganchándose de la camisa con el dueño y la mujer del dueño intentando separarlos.
> ...



Luego entró un Alien y pidió un cortado y un pincho de tortilla pa desayunar, ¿no?


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (12 May 2022)

remosinganas dijo:


> los borregos de hoy en dia picarian hasta con esto..



Pues pica más gente de la que te puedes imaginar.


----------



## FatalFary (12 May 2022)

Pasta dijo:


> la escala lineal no sirve para analizar mercados, tienes que usar la escala logarítmica. Pon una gráfica desde 2011 en modo logarítmico y los beneficios desde 2017 son ridículos en comparación a todo lo anterior.
> 
> los beneficios que pueden dar ahora las criptos no justifican el riesgo. Para beneficios de un 20% anual (por ejemplo), es mejor meterlos en una empresa de tecnología.
> 
> ...



No estoy analizando ningún mercado, sino el caso concreto del forero al que respondo y la escala logarítimica no sirve para ilustrar este caso. Ahí se ve que si el forero no hubiera vendido en 2018 ahora mismo habría multiplicado por 4 el equivalente en euros de sus bitcoins.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (12 May 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> El dueño
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



me acabo de hacer una paja y esto sigue igual!


----------



## Ursur (12 May 2022)

Holdea, holdea, que algo te quea


----------



## EL CASUARIO DANGEROUS (12 May 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Enhorabuena:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055714



Me da igual. Entré muy temprano y llevo tocándome los huevos desde 2018.


----------



## Larata (12 May 2022)

Los liberales de verdad compramos oro.


----------



## trolero (12 May 2022)




----------



## etsai (12 May 2022)

Hipotécate, compra sellos, cásate, mete en cryptos, vacúnate.


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (12 May 2022)

Se ve que lo de las kriptos es como sigue: cuando una kripto empieza a ser demasiado conocida hay que cambiar a otra kripto desconocida.

A ver no tengo nociones kriptonianas pero oido lo he a uno que al parecer conoce del tema.


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (12 May 2022)

trichetin dijo:


> Hace cosa de un par de meses en un supermercado de barrio, oyendo al cajero habalndo de criptomondedas hablando con un amigo que era tendero de una local cercano.
> 
> Se me vino a al cabeza ens eguida la anécdota de lo de la bolsa y el limpiazapatos de Rockefeller y tal.
> 
> Yo afortunadamente me fié de estas cosas.



Yo escuche lo mismo sobre bitcoin de unos pipiolos corbataverdes hará ya 5 años y juro que pensé exactamente en esa anécdota del limpiabotas. La cuestión es, si eres MUY inteligente, sabrás cuando entrar y cuando salir, y de estos hay muy pocos. Los gañanes y paletos solo saben meter el dinero ahí y dejar que vaya engordando, además siempre cuando el partido que juegan esta muy avanzado.


----------



## el tio orquestas (12 May 2022)

El problema no son las criptomonedas, sino la gente que mete dinero que necesita en cosas con una volatilidad gigantesca. 

Ese de la foto de arriba pudiera haber metido 10.000€ que no tenía en la bolsa para comprar Terra. Lo de invertir en criptos el dinero QUE NO NECESITAS es un concepto que la gente no entiende, porque la gente no tiene dinero, mucho menos dinero que no necesite.


----------



## Teuro (12 May 2022)

Macabrón dijo:


> Criptos, el timo de la estampita de toda la vida en formato digital. Los primeros se forran, pero llega un momento en que todo peta. Ya me dirán quién pollas garantiza el bitcoin, qué ley lo regula, qué Estado lo respalda... con monedas bananeras como el guaraní paraguayo yo me voy a Asunción y puedo comprar allí, con el bitcoin sólo quien me lo acepte... como si quiero pagar con piedras, quien me las acepte...



Pues ya veras como las webs de inversión chiringuiteras como Binance o Coinbase digan que cierran, que ya no se puede acceder y los que tenían ahí el dinero que lo han perdido.


----------



## Franchi (12 May 2022)

Ayer estaba en una terraza y pasó Emilio Duró y me hizo gracia porque el tío iba poniendo la oreja a ver de qué estaba hablando la peña... así que sí, se deben de estar pasando dramas


----------



## GatoAzul (12 May 2022)

Siempre se ha sabido que cuando alguien se compra una animal para comérselo, primero lo engorda. 
Eso no significa que porque permita que otros también le den de comer vaya a permitirles que coman del aninal el día del sacrificio.


----------



## Teuro (12 May 2022)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Díselo a los que han comprado a 50.0000.
> 
> Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk



Hay Shitcoins supuestamente "serias" que deben rondar caídas de más del 90% desde sus máximos.


----------



## Teuro (12 May 2022)

el segador dijo:


> lo de las criptos me huele a que como consumen mucha electricidad a nivel mundial, estan abandonando los "grandes inversores" porque se habrán enterado que van a capar el chiringuito cripto porque en tiempos de escasez de energía no se está para tirarla en chorradas, desde las altas esferas cortaran el grifo ante la escasez de gas, petroleo y demás para generar electricidad. Se ha dado la voz de alarma de Maricon el ultimo!!!



El problema de las Cryptos es que necesitan necesariamente la participación de mineros, sin mineros el sistema no se sostienen porque no se pueden hacer transacciones. Como esto suponga una "espantá" de mineros, cuando vayas a pagar a tu camello te puedes encontrar que el pago no se valida.


----------



## Teuro (12 May 2022)

ciudadlibre dijo:


> si es el euro y ha perdido un 10% en un año, que no pasara con las criptos que se rige por la ley de la selva



El Euro va a caer un 30% frente al Dólar, añadamos lo que va a caer el Dólar también. Nos vamos a una devaluación de la economía europea de un 40%. En cierto modo es materializar una realidad, Europa lleva lustros viviendo del cuento.


----------



## bullish consensus (12 May 2022)

Veréis maniobras ha habido siempre, cuando un gordo quiere comprar tiran el precio, luego compra y el precio sube.... No os asustéis mijitos


----------



## Sunwukung (12 May 2022)

La gente no aprende que el dinero no es riqueza, cualquier tipo de dinero, y las criptomonedas no son más que eso, un intento de construcción de un sistema monetario digital burbujeado basado solo en la confianza sin respaldo de riqueza de verdad, si ya hay en curso monedas estatales sin respaldo de riqueza de verdad, como para fiarse a la larga de las criptomonedas, aunque los suertudos o listos que compraron hace unos años y vendieron al empezar la plandemia pudieron aprovechar el timo de la estampita.

No hay otra que asociarse de verdad horizontalmente y doblar el lomo, pero han destruido las relaciones horizontales y la gente es imbecil covidiota.


----------



## Tubiegah (12 May 2022)

yo sólo hago inversiones seguras. En sellos, por ejemplo


----------



## Cicciolino (12 May 2022)

Siempre que hay una bajadita igual...

Sois sucnormales, no merecéis el bitcoño.


----------



## Tedy K.G.B. (12 May 2022)

El_Dioni dijo:


> Es su dinero él lo ha invertido, o le han puesto una pistola en la cabeza?
> Putos retrasados.



Me imagino que si le hubiera salido bien tambien repartiria las ganancias con el "consejero".


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 May 2022)

Vamos, que se han acabado los tontos para meter dinero en la base.

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CarneconOjos (12 May 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> El líder supremo



Joder que tropa dios mío 

Y qué tienen todos el mismo corte, es verlos o escucharlo vendiendo el fenómeno tulipanero, y no necesitas nada más para verlos como unos vendedores fanatizados de sellos.


----------



## estupeharto (12 May 2022)

Pero la culpa es del que juega a las tragaperras.
Si toca, bien, pa la saca,... si no toca, a escurrir el bulto y echar la culpa a otro. Que le den; no por incauto, sino por capullo, por ir a atacar al otro.

Lo de las cristos es tan sencillo de ver que es una pasada la de pajas mentales que hay y lo tonta que es la peña. Que cada cual aguante su vela.

Si llega un día que haya un sistema que valga todo lo que anuncia y esté demostrado, entonces se utiliza como tal y punto pelota, sin riesgos.
Pero creerse antes de que pase, que va a funcionar sí o sí, porque lo dicen los seres superiores y blablabla, y arriesgar tu pasta a la ruleta, es de ludópatas y demás gente que se quiere forrar porque son mu listos.
Cuando está clarísimo que el valor que tiene ahora mismo es puramente especulativo, para entrar y dar el pelotazo, y la peña sigue jugando. Pues que jueguen hasta que se le quiten las tonterías.
Ya se sabe que un tonto y su dinero no están mucho tiempo juntos.



L'omertá dijo:


> ....
> Bar paco de mierda en el que desayuno todas las mañanas.
> Desde la calle escucho gritos.
> Al entrar un parroquiano habitual enganchándose de la camisa con el dueño y la mujer del dueño intentando separarlos.
> ...



Y esperamos segundo capítulo y desenlace


----------



## Fausto1880 (12 May 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> +8500% desde 2015 y eso que ahora está en horas bajas. No veo motivo para tanto drama...



No. Si compraste en 2015.

Ayer me enteré que una de mis consuegras tenía metidos 50 mil euros en criptos. Una mujer que no sabe hacer una regla de tres. Supongo que ese dinero serán casi todos sus ahorros.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (12 May 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> En 2030 cuando valga >300k reflotamos



Y mientras llega el momento de hacerte millonario, a comer mortadela con panga y a vivir de alquiler social.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (12 May 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Y mientras tanto, a comer mortadela con panga y vivir de alquiler social.



Jajajja pero tu te crees que lo tengo todo en cristos? El bitcoin se puede ir a 0 y podría seguir comiendo normal, hombre.


----------



## BudSpencer (12 May 2022)




----------



## gpm (12 May 2022)

La peor inversión es tener pareja. Da igual cuando leas esto


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 May 2022)

remosinganas dijo:


> un tal rokefeller...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡PEOR! un tan Kenedy.


----------



## Flures911 (12 May 2022)

Es de primero de criptos cada uno lo suyo , luego pasa lo que pasa. Pena cero.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (12 May 2022)

hasta que no maten a un "consejero" de cristos nah de nah...


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (12 May 2022)

Ahora no sería un buen momento para comprar? El recorrido de descenso es corto y a poco que suba comprando a precio bajo tendrías beneficios. El riesgo es que desaparezca la moneda y perder lo que inviertes ahora.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 May 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> No. Si compraste en 2015.
> 
> Ayer me enteré que una de mis consuegras tenía metidos 50 mil euros en criptos. Una mujer que no sabe hacer una regla de tres. Supongo que ese dinero serán casi todos sus ahorros.



Esas mujeres no tienen criptomonedas sino contratos por diferencias referenciados en dichas y probablemente fueron subyugadas por algún comercial comisionista.


----------



## djvan (12 May 2022)

El_Dioni dijo:


> Es su dinero él lo ha invertido, o le han puesto una pistola en la cabeza?
> Putos retrasados.



Pero como os creéis este tipo de hilos?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (12 May 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> El dueño
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



holdea holdea, hasta que pierdas todo tu dinero, jajajajjajajajajajja.


----------



## Pollepolle (12 May 2022)

Ahora saldran miles de fachas arruinaos diciendo "sarvanoos Antonioo!! Emosido engañaoo!! Queremo una paguitaa!! Gñee"


----------



## Economista_paco (12 May 2022)

Es una trasferencia de riqueza de tontos a listos, en verdad es beneficioso para la humanidad.


----------



## mapachën (12 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El Euro va a caer un 30% frente al Dólar, añadamos lo que va a caer el Dólar también. Nos vamos a una devaluación de la economía europea de un 40%. En cierto modo es materializar una realidad, Europa lleva lustros viviendo del cuento.



Pues USA no te cuento… y he trabajado allí, concretamente en Texas… esos si que viven por encima de sus posibilidades… no me quiero imaginar las dodge RAM heavy duty que repostaban diésel cada 2 días lo que tienen que estar pasando… 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Biluao (12 May 2022)

Ay.... las criptos, el Fórum filatélico de 2022.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 May 2022)

Veis como en realidad no es para tanto...


----------



## Pajirri (12 May 2022)

ya va recuperando...

burbujos con el culo apretaos


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (12 May 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Hace diez minutos:
> Bar paco de mierda en el que desayuno todas las mañanas.
> Desde la calle escucho gritos.
> Al entrar un parroquiano habitual enganchándose de la camisa con el dueño y la mujer del dueño intentando separarlos.
> ...



me da risa la gente que invierten su dinero en "X" (lo que sea) (inserte producto de inversión) y luego se hacen los ofendidos cuando sale mal. Las inversiones pueden salir bien o mal, en esta vida no hay ninguna inversión garantizada....


----------



## stiff upper lip (12 May 2022)

Lobo macho dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1055653



Nadie se hace rico trabajando


----------



## Dr.Nick (12 May 2022)




----------



## Chortina Premium (12 May 2022)

Esto empieza a parecerse a lo de Forum Afinsa... Emos sio emgañao


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (12 May 2022)




----------



## El gostoso (12 May 2022)

Terra y Yahoo


Los videoclubs también son buenas inversiones


----------



## Maedhros (12 May 2022)

Hay que ser retrasado para meter el dinero en algo que ni sabes como funciona, ni conoces sus riesgos. 

Y hay que ser retrasado profundo para en cualquier caso meter en cryptos dinero que te hace falta o prestado...

El dinerillo que tengo ahí asumí que podía valer 0 desde el primer día. Y ahí se va a quedar aunque el btc llegue a cero.


----------



## Cachopo (12 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El problema de las Cryptos es que necesitan necesariamente la participación de mineros, sin mineros el sistema no se sostienen porque no se pueden hacer transacciones. Como esto suponga una "espantá" de mineros, cuando vayas a pagar a tu camello te puedes encontrar que el pago no se valida.



No porque si pasa eso sera mas facil minar bitcoins por ejemplo y menos mineros ganaran mas


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (12 May 2022)




----------



## alfamadrid (12 May 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Hace diez minutos:
> Bar paco de mierda en el que desayuno todas las mañanas.
> Desde la calle escucho gritos.
> Al entrar un parroquiano habitual enganchándose de la camisa con el dueño y la mujer del dueño intentando separarlos.
> ...



Un bonito cuento te ha salido. Te lo has currado desde la barra del bar ? Me encanta el personaje que has inventado del parroquiano. Lo dicho , si estabas allí y no lo has grabado , este cuento se lo cuentas a tu mami cuando subas a casa.


----------



## EGO (12 May 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> El dueño
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Todo un lobo de las finanzas.

El stop loss es para putos maricones.HODDDLLLLñiñiñiñi


----------



## Ponix (12 May 2022)

Falta el marroquí taxista.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (12 May 2022)

Faltan aliens y echenikes corriendo los 110m vallas.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (12 May 2022)

El hilo de los invents hechos por boomers que les jode que su mundo se venga abajo porque la gente ya no es subnormal y prefieren invertir en cryptos, algo que está fuera de su control.

Buen intento, catetos.


----------



## Macho Camacho (12 May 2022)

Nada nuevo bajo el sol, llevo en esto desde 2016, estoy curado de espanto, a veces arriba y otras abajo.


----------



## IMPULSES (12 May 2022)

Resumiendo estaba haciendo lo que en unos meses harán los jubilados y los funcionarios frente a las sedes del Gobierno...gritar :" que hay de lo miiiiiooooo"


----------



## guanoincoming (12 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Todo un lobo de las finanzas.
> 
> El stop loss es para putos maricones.HODDDLLLLñiñiñiñi



¿ Este tío no compraría en el punto más alto, verdad? ¿Se sabe algo de él estos días, algún comentario?


----------



## Vulcan86 (12 May 2022)

La bolsa no la hicieron para los pobres


----------



## EGO (12 May 2022)

guanoincoming dijo:


> ¿ Este tío no compraría en el punto más alto, verdad? ¿Se sabe algo de él estos días, algún comentario?



Ese tio no tiene ni un euro en criptos.

Seguro que cobra de las exchanges por engañar a comedoritos para que se gasten la paguita en comprar criptotulipanes.

El Ajram de las criptos.









Josef Ajram abandona su sicav con pérdidas acumuladas del 21%


El mediático inversor Josef Ajram ha anunciado que abandona la sicav que lleva su nombre, tras dos años al frente de su estrategia. El vehículo inversor acumula una rentabilidad negativa del 21% desde que en mayo de 2016 Ajram asumiese la dirección.



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## trampantojo (12 May 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Hace diez minutos:
> Bar paco de mierda en el que desayuno todas las mañanas.
> Desde la calle escucho gritos.
> Al entrar un parroquiano habitual enganchándose de la camisa con el dueño y la mujer del dueño intentando separarlos.
> ...



Las critos es el Fórum Filatético (nos animaban amigos, familiares, conocidos, etc) de nuestros tiempos:negocio piramidal a escala mundial y digital (intangible)


----------



## Teuro (12 May 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Siempre que hay una bajadita igual...
> 
> Sois sucnormales, no merecéis el bitcoño.



No me puedo imaginas como debe estar el que metió pasta en agosto del año pasado, cuando superaba los 60K. Pero el bitcoin es solo la punta del iceberg, las otras criptos han caído más. Hay criptos que han caído un 92%, Cárdano un 85% desde su máximo.


----------



## Teuro (12 May 2022)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Vamos, que se han acabado los tontos para meter dinero en la base.
> 
> Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk



Bueno, no quiere decir que las criptos vayan a desaparecer. Pero lo que si es seguro que el valor del bitcoin va a estar más cerca de los 10k que de los 60k durante un plazo corto y medio es casi seguro.


----------



## Teuro (12 May 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Ahora no sería un buen momento para comprar? El recorrido de descenso es corto y a poco que suba comprando a precio bajo tendrías beneficios. El riesgo es que desaparezca la moneda y perder lo que inviertes ahora.



Eso mismo pensaría "alguien" en agosto ...


----------



## François (12 May 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Hace diez minutos:
> Bar paco de mierda en el que desayuno todas las mañanas.
> Desde la calle escucho gritos.
> Al entrar un parroquiano habitual enganchándose de la camisa con el dueño y la mujer del dueño intentando separarlos.
> ...



Eres multicuenta de Zetaparoreincidente cabronazo! 






Es bromii


----------



## EGO (12 May 2022)

Los tiburones han retirado el dinero de las criptos para darselo a Lockheed Martin y que fabrique javelins sanos.

Los comedoritos seguiran holdeando hasta que pierdan los gallumbos, solo porque se lo han dicho en youtube o en burbuja.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (12 May 2022)

Creerse que hay duros a cuatro pesetas pues ya me diras


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (12 May 2022)

Holdeando , Topando , Cryptomoneando cada vez estais haciendo mas del castellano un dialecto Sudaca.. vamos derechos al guano mental de esos monos...


----------



## jkaza (12 May 2022)

Se van cumpliendo mis predicciones


----------



## la_trotona (12 May 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Que listos somos todos en burbuja! Los de un lado y los de otro.
> En custiones económicas no hay método, porque no hay ciencia. Es puro azar, son las reglas del casino.
> Todo lo demás metafísica. La economía no es una ciencia.



Hombre, la gente siempre va a necesitar comer y un techo, poco más hay de certeza en economía.


----------



## Chas2 (12 May 2022)

La avaricia es un pecado capital. Me reitero en que la única receta del éxito para el hombre español actual es mantenerse soltero y heredar.


----------



## Pollepolle (12 May 2022)

Tu lo que quieres es vivir sin remar como los de vox ajajajajajajjajaa


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (12 May 2022)




----------



## River in the street (12 May 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> El dueño
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Master of the universe


----------



## auricooro (12 May 2022)

Macabrón dijo:


> Criptos, el timo de la estampita de toda la vida en formato digital. Los primeros se forran, pero llega un momento en que todo peta. Ya me dirán quién pollas garantiza el bitcoin, qué ley lo regula, qué Estado lo respalda... con monedas bananeras como el guaraní paraguayo yo me voy a Asunción y puedo comprar allí, con el bitcoin sólo quien me lo acepte... como si quiero pagar con piedras, quien me las acepte...




Tú últimamente no has ido al súper y has intentado pagar en euros. Cada día valen menos, pero de eso no hablamos, no?
Tan timo son las criptos como los papeles de colores del BCE.


----------



## Lexuss (12 May 2022)

mstrogoff dijo:


> Nose si será verdad lo que cuentas,,,,pero a mi si que me han comido la cabeza con ea milonga milonguera,,,,uno de ellos que se, además un avezado inversor en vivienda en 2008,,que ahora es pluriempleado para ir pagando lo que cuesta la mitad que entonces,,,,,y sacar un poco para meter en eso que el conoce y que le va a hacer dejar de trabajar,,,pues se ha enterado y me premia con sus conocimientos por si quiero salvarme también,,,,,,Y el limpiabotas preguntando que Kripto compro, señor..



Algo asi contaba Peter lynch
En un mercado bajista nadie se interesaba por su trabajo cuando decia que era gestor
En las primeras fases del ciclo la gente parecia curiosa e interesada en su trabajo
Al final del ciclo, esa misma gente se permitia darle consejos a él

Elige en que fase estamos


----------



## Chas2 (12 May 2022)

Me conformo con lo ya recibido. El infierno está repleto de avaros.


----------



## Vulcan86 (12 May 2022)

Paco ,los bitcoines!!!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 May 2022)

MR POOL
parece que lleva mucho en modo LARP
casi nadie ve nada aprovechalbe en lo que esta sacando. parece LARP mas que otra cosa
pero bueno
​ 
FoJAk  @FoJAk3​ 8h

Hash: "Seek shelter in the event 13"​ 

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 May 2022)

​ 
hostiazo de la bolsa cryptos hoy | stable coins | klaus schwab

* Purged nonA71 *@nona71_Purged astards

​


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 May 2022)

Hold paco hold


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 May 2022)

RECORDAD QUE MR POOL
al menos ahora mismo esta en modo LARP o ininteligible pero creo que la version que pretende difundir es que



FoJAk @FoJAk3 10h​ 
Mr Pool 5/11/22 8:41 PM est



diversos intereses incluso contrapuestos . acostumbran a puto CRASHEAR las cosas y romperlas para luego venir con SUS soluciones
asi que mucho FENIX | PHOENIX y muchas referencias a reciclado | limpiezas | reseteos |etc

no quiere decir que esto sea el CRACK GORDO BLACK SWAN aunque tambien estaban lanzando esos giños a lo largo de la semana diversas fuentes de nula credibilidad xD pero si noto que

HA PILLADO EN BRAGAS A MUCHOS DE ESTOS DE LOS CODIGOS ULTRA ENREVESADOS
lo que da a entender o que a pesar de otros aciertos.... o no pilotan mucho ... o esta vez no los han informado de como va ir la LA MANDAGA







hostia que bueno.
situacion actual compara con playa omaha
​


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 May 2022)

Es el momento de esperar y comprar a lo bestia


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 May 2022)

Es el mismo posadero que recomendaba invertir en sellos


----------



## PutaBidaTete (12 May 2022)

Connotado es lo que tengo aquí colgado.

Pedante, con mi polla por delante.


----------



## TerrorRojo (12 May 2022)

No entiendo el revuelo, cuando compras un décimo y no te toca la loteria nadie se echa las manos a la cabeza. Pues esto es lo mismo....


----------



## elviejo (12 May 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Desde 2013 en este bendito foro y no sabes quien es el lobito?
> Pues es un niñato youtuber que está palmando pasta a espuertas
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Es que con seguir el cuento chino del covid tengo bastante.
Aunque esta visto que todo se interelaciona


----------



## TerrorRojo (12 May 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Hace diez minutos:
> Bar paco de mierda en el que desayuno todas las mañanas.
> Desde la calle escucho gritos.
> Al entrar un parroquiano habitual enganchándose de la camisa con el dueño y la mujer del dueño intentando separarlos.
> ...



No entiendo a la gente que se deja 80 euros al mes en hacer algo que se puede hacer en casa por la veinteaba parte...:O


----------



## Dosto (12 May 2022)

HOLD PACO, HOOOOOLD!


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (12 May 2022)

Las criptos es una estafa Ponzi, porque dinero no es. Si no es dinero, no puede ser otra cosa que un activo

Si es un activo, solo vale para la deep web, para blanqueo de la mafia 

Toda la subida de las criptos es en línea asintota con las emisiones de MM sobre todo la FED, es una contracara del Fiat 

Lo que sucede es que hay muchos sesgos cognitivos cuando pasa esto: el del anclaje, de retrospectiva, etc


Alguien cree de verdad que con el 30% de cereales mundiales que no están en el mercado o que los fertilizantes hn subido un 300 o un 500% o que toda la energía mundial ha subido las criptos pueden valer algo?

No entiendo que la gente no vea la economía real que sustenta a la.economia especulativa


----------



## Dragón Asesino (12 May 2022)

Que se jodan


----------



## Wattman (12 May 2022)

sinoesporlasbuenas... dijo:


> Creerse que hay duros a cuatro pesetas pues ya me diras



Si son "duros sevillanos" ... puede .


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 May 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> To the hell
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055573
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Dios, me estoy pajeando.

Que conste que yo perdí bastante pasta a principios de los 00 con tecnológicas. Lo suficiente para aprender que lo que es muy variable hay que controlarlo continuamente.


----------



## Action directe (12 May 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> No porque si pasa eso sera mas facil minar bitcoins por ejemplo y menos mineros ganaran mas



Ganarán más bitcoins, pero menos dolares, y la factura de la luz y las ASICs se pagan en dolares... Ya ha pasado que cada bajada se ha cargado cantidad de mineros que entraron mal en el ciclo...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 May 2022)

hackerbot.eth @hackerb0t​ 22h

la vida del HODL er​ 
​ 
May 11, 2022 · 3:47 PM UTC


----------



## Jake el perro (12 May 2022)

Es hora de entrar con todo...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (12 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Las criptos es una estafa Ponzi, porque dinero no es. Si no es dinero, no puede ser otra cosa que un activo
> 
> Si es un activo, solo vale para la deep web, para blanqueo de la mafia
> 
> ...



Ya te comento.

Los criptocoños no sirven para nada. Son solo especulación para intercambiarlos por EUROS en un futuro.

Tulipanes.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 May 2022)

Yo voy a full

Un millón a bitcoin
Un millón en comprar nfts de monos
Un millón a Facebook


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Ya te comento.
> 
> Los criptocoños no sirven para nada. Son solo especulación para intercambiarlos por EUROS en un futuro.
> 
> Tulipanes.



Los tulipanes al menos se pueden comer


----------



## Ironlord (12 May 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Mecano hizo una cancion sobre esto



Grande el Lobo Estepario!


----------



## Otrasvidas (12 May 2022)

Son toritos embistiendo a todos los capotes que se les ofrecen. Vivienda, sellos, GOWEX, virus, vacunas, Ucrania. Qué suplicio,señor.


----------



## easyridergs (12 May 2022)

Bonita historia, pero lo faltan aliens. 4/10


----------



## elena francis (12 May 2022)

¿Seguro que no es cosa de cuernos?

Es que a cualquier cosa le llaman cryptos...


----------



## NEGRACIONISTA (12 May 2022)

Se Holdió!


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (12 May 2022)

remerus dijo:


> Aquí en burbuja se holdea



En España se aguanta. En Puerto Rico se holdea.

De los creadores de la spanish Revolution en el sofá, llega la me hago criptomillonario en el sofá.


Del teorema del palo (chupachus, fregona, fubolín) a la teoría del sofá. Siesta fiesta Iniesta.


Llevo media hora buscando la foto de dos jipis sentados en un sofá en la puerta del sol en El 15M pero no la encuentro.
Me voy a descansar, estoy exhausto.


----------



## maxkuiper (12 May 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Esto es real ????

Madre mia, vaya hostia de realidad


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (12 May 2022)

Plataforma de afectados y se lo pagamos entre todos
Ah, no, que son muertos de hambre, no son bancos
Jajajajjajajajajajaj


----------



## Eremita (12 May 2022)

Yo nunca he comprendido las criptomonedas, pero aquí hay gente que se ponía violenta con la menor crítica a las criptomonedas.
Que cosas.


----------



## jolu (12 May 2022)

Cuando mi ama de llaves panchita (votante socialista y con nacionalidad regalada) me dijo en abril del año pasado (2021) que había invertido en bitcoin, hice dos cosas:

1º Vendí todas mis criptos
2º Le bajé el sueldo para procurar que perdiera lo menos posible.

Sí, siempre he sido así de generoso y buena persona. Me da pena que la gente pierda su dinero.


----------



## Cafalsk28 (12 May 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Se llama inversión piramidal, con las cryptos como escusa, un sistema ponzi de toda la vida.
> Mi novia me conto de una que estaba metida en eso, empezó con 1500€ y ya le pagaban los recibos mensuales, al final vendió un piso para meter todo, pobre mujer y con una enfermedad rara que le impide trabajar…



Al igual que el sistema de pensiones de la SS.SS española. Hace falta una buena purga.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (12 May 2022)

Hacienda iba a cobrar este año, vaya mierda otra vez sin recaudar!


----------



## Mol34 (12 May 2022)

Estáis hablando de Trust Investing, sistema piramidal con comisiones al captador, que dice doblar el dinero en 10 meses. Impagos desde Noviembre. Ahora piden más si quieres recuperar lo invertido. Son tres sudacas sin currículum que han hecho una macroestafa gigantesca. Trust Investing está de moda en todos los bares Paco, invierte sin saber en qué y en diez meses te doblo el dinero.... Gente imbécil que le da su dinero a terceros sin saber lo que se hace con él. Los dueños de los bares se han dedicado a meter a sus clientes, y se llevan el 10% del dinero que invierta, incluso el 20%. Luego no cobra ni Dios, claro. Los esquemas Ponzi vienen de primeros del siglo pasado y todavía hay tontos que caen en ellos. Conozco al dueño de un bar Paco que ha metido a cientos, palomitas de maíz y a ver lo que pasa..... gente que ha metido hasta 60.000 euros.


----------



## Javier.Finance (12 May 2022)

Macabrón dijo:


> Criptos, el timo de la estampita de toda la vida en formato digital. Los primeros se forran, pero llega un momento en que todo peta. Ya me dirán quién pollas garantiza el bitcoin, qué ley lo regula, qué Estado lo respalda... con monedas bananeras como el guaraní paraguayo yo me voy a Asunción y puedo comprar allí, con el bitcoin sólo quien me lo acepte... como si quiero pagar con piedras, quien me las acepte...



Por eso es bueno, porque el sistema no lo regula a favor del sistema de castas


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (12 May 2022)

Mol34 dijo:


> Estáis hablando de Trust Investing, sistema piramidal con comisiones al captador, que dice doblar el dinero en 10 meses. Impagos desde Noviembre. Ahora piden más si quieres recuperar lo invertido. Son tres sudacas sin currículum que han hecho una macroestafa gigantesca. Trust Investing está de moda en todos los bares Paco, invierte sin saber en qué y en diez meses te doblo el dinero.... Gente imbécil que le da su dinero a terceros sin saber lo que se hace con él. Los dueños de los bares se han dedicado a meter a sus clientes, y se llevan el 10% del dinero que invierta, incluso el 20%. Luego no cobra ni Dios, claro. Los esquemas Ponzi vienen de primeros del siglo pasado y todavía hay tontos que caen en ellos. Conozco al dueño de un bar Paco que ha metido a cientos, palomitas de maíz y a ver lo que pasa..... gente que ha metido hasta 60.000 euros.



madoff pagaba menos a nuevos inversores!


----------



## Mol34 (12 May 2022)




----------



## Vercingetorix (12 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Compra Terra!



Y luego hazte bankiero


----------



## Funci-vago (12 May 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Mecano hizo una cancion sobre esto



HOLD PACO HOLD


----------



## pasabaporaqui (12 May 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Mecano hizo una cancion sobre esto



Eres un roba zanks, ese video lo he puesto yo, eso está muy feo.
Eres un fulano, y te invito a que lo quites
Edito.
No me extraña que tengas menos zaunks que mensajes , no tienes ideas propias y se las buitreas a los demás, como dice el del chiste, 
Quédate con el pato!!
A mi los zanks me sobran y ni miro los que tengo 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## maxkuiper (12 May 2022)




----------



## Pollepolle (12 May 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Eres un roba zanks, ese video lo he puesto yo, eso está muy feo.
> Eres un fulano, y te invito a que lo quites
> Edito.
> No me extraña que tengas menos zaunks que mensajes , no tienes ideas propias y se las buitreas a los demás, como dice el del chiste,
> ...



Has hacido la pole a pollepolle jajjajajaaa!!


----------



## Mission (12 May 2022)

Hodl

Hay que ser un poco pavo para invertir en humo, algunos estarán arruinados para los restos por hacer caso a listos que se creen que se van a hacer ricos en 2 días.


----------



## SPQR (12 May 2022)

Borricos empezando a pagar la fiehta de las cryftof.

No podia desaberse. Imposibol.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 May 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Por lo que he podido enterarme el parroquiano le estaba pidiendo cuentas al del bar por lo de las criptos. (debió de animarlo o algo)





sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> Seguro que cuando ganaba pasta compartía sus beneficios con el dueño del bar en agradecimiento.





polnet dijo:


> Se llama inversión piramidal, con las cryptos como escusa, un sistema ponzi de toda la vida.





Macabrón dijo:


> Criptos, el timo de la estampita de toda la vida en formato digital.



Por eso yo hace años que he dejado de dar consejos de inversión (aparte de la gilipollez de las cryptos, que de momento no las voy a tocar ni con puntero laser).

Si ganan se lo quedan ellos, pero si pierden de repente es culpa tuya.

Hace tiempo un señor mayor de mi barrio tuvo un accidente de tráfico leve. El pobre estaba tan conmocionado que tuve que llevarle al hospital y ayudarle con los partes y tal. Pues la otra parte como si el accidente lo hubiera provocado yo, hasta querían mis datos y número de teléfono. NI DE COÑA.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (12 May 2022)

Aquí se holdea con cojones


----------



## Abort&cospelo (12 May 2022)

La historia que le hizo llorqr el pene a Elon Musk.


----------



## SolyCalma (12 May 2022)

Mol34 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1056071
> Ver archivo adjunto 1056071



estás muy equivocado, ellos no son los tontos, son tontos los que invierten en ellos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 May 2022)

[ULTIMA HORA] Rusia suspende envio de gas a Europa


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.eldiario.es/economia/rusia-suspende-envio-gas-europa-traves-polonia-avance-finlandia-otan_1_8988848.amp.html




www.burbuja.info







Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Y además de eso, ayer la puta Ucrania cortó 1/3 del gas ruso para presionar a Europa para que le regalemos sin rechistar todo lo que nos exige.














Ya sabéis por qué y para qué van a subir los tipos de interés escalonadamente, ¿Verdad?

 

















Truth Social TO7391


Think for yourself. Get real-time Intelligence Drops, Tweets, GETTR and TRUTH. Do Research. Be an Autist. We are the news now. WWG1WGA!




qagg.news




​
no encuentro


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 May 2022)

*COINBASE MOMENTO FAIL Y RECOPILACION DEL HOSTIAZO DE CRYPTOS *




*a mi me conecta el tal Coinbase ese*

8CueBall

*CRYPTO CRASH - WATCH YOUR WALLET*
*STOCK MARKET NEXT (?)*

Forwarded from 8CueBall  (Lisa B 4 Baadasssss)







_'The crypto sell-off has been driven by the daunting macro backdrop of rising inflation and interest rates that has sent shockwaves through the tech sector, dragging cryptos down with it, confirming that Bitcoin and others serve little purpose as a hedge against inflation,' said Victoria Scholar, head of investments at Interactive Investors._
​

•* Ethereum has plunged 20 per cent in 24 hours as part of the latest crypto crash
• Bitcoin has also plunged 11.24 per cent as investors suffer heavy losses
• Luna, another large cryptocurrency, lost almost all of its value overnight 
• Despite the downturn, traditional tech stocks are faring even worse
• Amazon has lost 30 per cent of its value in just one month of trading*

*The coin, also called Terra, lost 98 per cent of its value overnight. 

Coinbase warns its 98million customers they may lose ALL their crypto if company goes bankrupt after shares plunged 27% *

Crypto bubble bursts as Bitcoin, Ethereum and Luna prices plunge

8CueBall

3.8K viewsNate Burruano, 15:12
Crypto bubble bursts as Bitcoin, Ethereum and Luna prices plunge​


----------



## Xsiano (12 May 2022)

Macabrón dijo:


> Criptos, el timo de la estampita de toda la vida en formato digital. Los primeros se forran, pero llega un momento en que todo peta. Ya me dirán quién pollas garantiza el bitcoin, qué ley lo regula, qué Estado lo respalda... con monedas bananeras como el guaraní paraguayo yo me voy a Asunción y puedo comprar allí, con el bitcoin sólo quien me lo acepte... como si quiero pagar con piedras, quien me las acepte...



Claro es mucho mejor el Fiat mientras imprimen para enriquecer a sus amiguetes y empobrecer a los demás, ya mismo nos limpiamos el culo con billetes de cincuenta o con piedras, como tú quieras.


----------



## yixikh (12 May 2022)

Drama
Bar

Tanto drama no será cuando se puede permitir el lujo de que le cobren cinco o seis veces demás en un bar.


----------



## Mol34 (12 May 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> estás muy equivocado, ellos no son los tontos, son tontos los que invierten en ellos.



ESOS DE LA FOTO SON LOS INVERSORES


----------



## Mol34 (12 May 2022)

Luego también está el típico que si le hacen ganar dinero con consejos, palmadita en la espalda y hasta la próxima. Pero como le hagan perder dinero, los coge del cuello hasta que le devuelvan lo que ha perdido. Típico de Bares Paco.


----------



## Risitas (12 May 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Hace diez minutos:
> Bar paco de mierda en el que desayuno todas las mañanas.
> Desde la calle escucho gritos.
> Al entrar un parroquiano habitual enganchándose de la camisa con el dueño y la mujer del dueño intentando separarlos.
> ...



Muchos de los que alquilan bares se la suda pagar a los que les lleva bebidas y a los que le alquilan el local, muchos son insolventes y se meten ahí porque no saben hacer otra cosa.

Algunos impagan a otros, dejan el bar con deudas de alquiler y se van a alquilar a otro y tratan de hacer lo mismo


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (12 May 2022)

*Los creadores del Esquema Ponzi más exitoso de la historia*, hace ya tiempo que vendieron todos sus bitcoños digitales, en 2018 ya no tenian ninguno, entretanto hicieron muchos millones de dólares de beneficio *(dólares, es decir, dinero de verdad).

Evidentemente dichos estafadores son anónimos. *¿Quién es ese tal "satoshi nakamoto"? Jaja nombre de cachondeo inventado. PRINGAOS.

A partir de 2018 el "engendro" quedó "libre", algunos hicieron mucha pasta, otros os habéis comido todo el marronazo por HOLDEAR DEMASIADO.


----------



## Charles B. (12 May 2022)

Siempre se ha dicho que cuando los chiringuitos de ganar pasta salen en el suplemento dominical es que se han convertido en estafas piramidales. Y luego vienen los llantos.


----------



## al loro (12 May 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> El dueño
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Si enrqueces a los demás no te dan ni las gracias pero si los arruinas, como mínimo te parten las piernas..


----------



## Tiresias (12 May 2022)

Qué mal estoy, había leído "Drama en el mar"


----------



## ayton (13 May 2022)

-Es aquí la asociación de afectados por las criptos?
-vaya lo siento...no esta es la de los sellos, la q pregunta es la 2 puerta a la derecha.
-nada, ya ve, uno se deja asesorar y bueno...aqui estamos...
Aaaah los sellos?! Por eso me sonaba a mi su cara y la puerta!...muchas gracias, buen hombre.
-a mandar, por si acaso, dos puertas más allá llevan algo sobre vacunas..., amigo. Con Dios.


----------



## Cachopo (13 May 2022)

Action directe dijo:


> Ganarán más bitcoins, pero menos dolares, y la factura de la luz y las ASICs se pagan en dolares... Ya ha pasado que cada bajada se ha cargado cantidad de mineros que entraron mal en el ciclo...



Ganaran los mismos dolsres porque ganatan mss bitcoins


----------



## Cachopo (13 May 2022)

Ahora es momento se comprar cripto. 
No de destejar la ruina de alguno que otro que ha hecho las cosas mal

Aqui se ve quien es un hijo puta y quien es inteligente se vera en unos años


----------



## vanderwilde (13 May 2022)

Si se está viendo a la gente muy quemada.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (13 May 2022)

La culpa siempre es de otros, no falla.


----------



## Sir Connor (13 May 2022)

Vox siempre crea malestar social....


----------



## ashe (13 May 2022)

Luego le sigue otro, el soloclima con kriptosolar...

Me hace gracia los flipados con las criptos adentrandose en él como si se tratase la fiebre del oro...


----------



## Kovaliov (13 May 2022)

Todo lo que están vendiendo algunos lo están comprando otros. Como en la bolsa y el oro. 

O acaso creéis que el oro no va a tener ningún valor y las empresas van a cerrar todas?


----------



## Kovaliov (13 May 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Yo tengo ethereum y bitcoin y no he mirado ni como van, ni me importa. El resto de activos tampoco. Osea, que no he perdido nada. Claro que yo no vivo de eso.

Ya veréis dónde va a ir el dinero cuando los gobiernos sean pasados a cuchillo por subir los tipos de interés... O por no subirlos... O por bajarlos...

O pensáis que ese dinero que perdisteis desapareció?

O acaso creéis que vamos a durar mucho con la gasolina a dos euros o más y los tipos al diez por ciento o más?

O pensáis que es peor tener ahorros e inversiones que deudas y nada?

No veo a Jeff bezos haciendo lo que hace ese cada vez que baja la bolsa.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (13 May 2022)

El problema aquí es que las criptos no nacieron para entrar en el mundo de la especulación financiera ...fueron , en su tiempo una moneda de la deep web y poder comprar como en páginas tales como silk road ...el tiempo pasó ...se hizo mainstream y hoy hasta Juanito de ronda está metido . ..esperemos que estalle y realmente se pueda operar con una moneda online .( Aunque viendo esto lo dudo ).


----------



## HaCHa (13 May 2022)

«Cryptobro» se convierte en «mendigobro»


Tras meses alardeando de sus “astutas inversiones”, Jaime Masiá Sánchez ha pasado de ser considerado un cryptobro -el término con el que se autodenominan los jóvenes expertos en criptomonedas- a se…




www.elmundotoday.com


----------



## kokod (13 May 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Yo tengo ethereum y bitcoin y no he mirado ni como van, ni me importa. El resto de activos tampoco. Osea, que no he perdido nada. Claro que yo no vivo de eso.
> 
> Ya veréis dónde va a ir el dinero cuando los gobiernos sean pasados a cuchillo por subir los tipos de interés... O por no subirlos... O por bajarlos...
> 
> ...



Joder eres de los pocos que saben de qué va la cosa


----------



## txusky_g (13 May 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> El dueño
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Este video debería ser la intro cada vez que se entra en burbuja.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 May 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Yo tengo ethereum y bitcoin y no he mirado ni como van, ni me importa. El resto de activos tampoco. Osea, que no he perdido nada. Claro que yo no vivo de eso.
> 
> Ya veréis dónde va a ir el dinero cuando los gobiernos sean pasados a cuchillo por subir los tipos de interés... O por no subirlos... O por bajarlos...
> 
> ...



Pues compra más ahora


----------



## Can Pistraus (13 May 2022)

NO PODIA DE SABERSE


----------



## Kovaliov (13 May 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Pues compra más ahora



Pues igual tienes razón. Pero ahí no meto más que la calderilla.


----------



## SPQR (13 May 2022)

Que el FIAT sea una basura no hace buenas a las cryftofs esas.



Xsiano dijo:


> Claro es mucho mejor el Fiat mientras imprimen para enriquecer a sus amiguetes y empobrecer a los demás, ya mismo nos limpiamos el culo con billetes de cincuenta o con piedras, como tú quieras.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (17 May 2022)

el retraca se cree que puede exigirle algo al dueño del bar jajajajajjajajaja


----------



## SPQR (18 May 2022)




----------

